# Our Favorite Puppy Names



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I voted for Bauer. You must be pacing the floors waiting for you new pup to arrive. All three look gorgeous to me.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

I think Roscoe 2nd choice Chester. It's my birthday, so do I win? LOL


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Our pup coming home in June will be a Bauer 

We wanted to wait until we saw him, and sure it may change, but for us...perfect fit!

Like always having a good short form for a name....Mav sounds cute! Molson is awesome, I am sure there is someone on here to vouch for that  I know a crazy lab named Roscoe and a crazy horse named Chester, but that doesn't count for much for you!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I like 'em all!

& since we add an "ie" or "er" to their names they all work for that, too

maybe Molson's my favorite? all great


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

I love the name Bauer  It's definitely on the top of the list... I'm going back and forth between Bauer and Roscoe. My husband loves Chester and Molson. We actually added Maverick in the list after watching Top Gun yesterday...lol. I think we will know for sure once we see his personality.

The waiting game is sooo hard. I've already prepared his crate, toys...bought a GREAT dog bed at Costco this week for $22.49, I couldn't believe it!!! I love that store. Thanks to everyone that has voted


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Omg, Maverick is awesome.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh I love Bauer - Chester is cute as well. But I think it's true - you need to see the face first.

Scout was going to be Winston or Finley until we saw his face and personality.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I like Bauer too. Both of my boys had names before we even knew we were getting them. My daughter has Pet Naming Rights in our family and she'd picked 'Sammi', which was the name of a big yellow dog she always drew pictures of, so when we got our first puppy, he was named Sammi. Years later she fell in love with the band Hanson (bros Taylor, Issac, and Zach) and picked the name Issac for the next dog we'd get. We knew it'd be a boy as we fell in love with Goldens after having Sam...and it had to be another boy.

So, this is how we came to the names of our beloved Sam and Nut Pup Ike....=)


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Well I am kind of fond of Chester's!! But Bauer would be my 2nd choice. What a cute pile of puppies.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

:scratchch Hmmm!!! I wonder who voted for Molson?????? :gotme::gotme::gotme:

Actually I'm tied for 3 of them!
- Bauer - love it! Relates to hockey which is (obviously) our Canadian thing!
- Molson - because any dog with that name ROCKS!!! Also - very Canadian!
- Maverick - this was one of the top 3 names we were considering for Molson. I work in aviation so obviously Top Gun is one of my fav movies!

Sorry I'm not much help  But if you or your hubby need some pull for Molson, I can send you some really cute pictures of my Molson


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday!! I just seen that post now  Roscoe and Chester have a great chance now...lol.


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi Steph!! 
I love the name Molson as well!!  My husband and I were trying really hard to come up with a few Canadian names, and Molson and Bauer are great 
Your Molson is such a stud...what a great looking dog. I always look at your pics that you post on here. You capture some great shots with him.
I will keep you updated once we see the pups a few times to tie a name to a face


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Bauer Hockey Here! How cute!!!


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

I really like Bauer, Molson and Roscoe. I voted Roscoe just because I had a basset hound named Roscoe and he was just the sweetest thing! Plus, I don't think I've seen many Roscoe's on this board!


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

*Thanks for the response!!!*

Hello everyone,

Thanks so much for the response. I wanted to update that we went and seen the pups yesterday and we picked our name.... I will introduce in about 5 weeks yahh!! I will tell you this, out of the names we loved on the poll...it happens that we went with a totally different name after seeing the little guy. But I still appreciate everyones response. Thanks !!


----------

